# How Long Should I Boil My Cannabutter Mixture Need Help ASAP?



## Schotzky (Jun 21, 2010)

ive read a couple different things, to boil it for 24 hours, and to do it for an hour. ive alsoread boiling for 24 hours makes it bitter too. i mixed 2 cups water with a 1/4 oz of very potent nug and a stick and half of butter for one dozen batch of brownies. 
how long would you guys recommend boiling for, ill do it for a couple hours probly if i dont get any help.


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw a youtube vid of a fella making cannabutter and he only boiled for a short time like 1-2 hours.


----------



## andar (Jun 23, 2010)

you dont even have to use water or boil it.... you can just melt the butter and throw the weed in a let it simmer for like 30 to 45 mins. i do this all the time and get extremely high and i dont even use kind bud just mid grade pot (around 10-14 grams per stick and usually add a small piece of another stick). but i use it immediatly. i strain it right into the baking dish and use it so i dont have to wait for it to seperate from the water. so if you are just going to use all the butter at once i would not use water. only do it that way if you are putting a lot of weed and butter together to make cannabutter for you to store and have on hand anytime you want to use it in the future.


----------



## imnotme (Jun 23, 2010)

I


andar said:


> you dont even have to use water or boil it.... you can just melt the butter and throw the weed in a let it simmer for like 30 to 45 mins. i do this all the time and get extremely high and i dont even use kind bud just mid grade pot (around 10-14 grams per stick and usually add a small piece of another stick). but i use it immediatly. i strain it right into the baking dish and use it so i dont have to wait for it to seperate from the water. so if you are just going to use all the butter at once i would not use water. only do it that way if you are putting a lot of weed and butter together to make cannabutter for you to store and have on hand anytime you want to use it in the future.


I tried that once. It tasted so gross that I could barely get it down. I use a crock pot for 12hrs. Stove top i would give it about 2 hrs.


----------



## andar (Jun 23, 2010)

did you strain it? did you burn it? it never tastes bad for me. there is no need to heat it that long. what is happening is the thc is jumping from the plant to the fat in the butter by way of heat. once it is in the fat its done...cooking it for hours and hours is going to have a very minimal effect on the outcome.


----------



## kevin (Jun 23, 2010)

i use a crockpot, set it on high until it boils then turn it down to med for an hour or 2. then it gets strained and goes into the fridge. after the butter hardens i put it in the freezer for half an hour to get the butter a bit stiffer without freezing the water then i seperate the water from the butter and i rinse all the slim off the bottom. after that i remelt the butter in a clean bowl with a cup of water and i repeat the steps until i'm satisfied. when i share my treats, people always compliment me on the taste and high.


----------



## Schotzky (Jun 26, 2010)

ok i used a stovetop pot and i boiled it and strained it and boiled for about 3 and a half hours. lime green butter hahaha


----------



## allen bud (Jun 26, 2010)

yea i did stove top for 3 to 4 hour was the best did it for 2 hours before and not even close to being as good as four hours


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 26, 2010)

I make some of the best Tasting edibles with canna butter and ever so potent, every time. This is what I do~
I use 9-14 grams of bud or 1 oz of sugar leafs . Ok first get a 2 pots one bigger than the other. Fill smaller pot with water and boil, then reduce to a simmer and add 3 sticks real butter, once melted add sugar leafs or grinded bud and stir every now and again for ONE HOUR . Low simmer. OK now thats done so strain everything through a cheese cloth (safeway, walmart etc.) into second bigger bowl/pot. All water/butter goes in. Now refrigerate for 12-24 hrs undisturbed, don't move it around. The material will sink to the bottom and the canna butter will hardened up on top, so next day take the butter off the top ( stiff/hard) and there you go, 2 sticks of butter to work with. If you want cleaner non bud tasting butter put butter in a strainer and then take ice cold water and rinse it before use. I prefer the green taste, others do not so I do both ways.
3 sticks = 2 sticks of butter = 24 browinies = 6-8 hrs of STONE per Browine, so go easy and eat one and wait 1.5 hrs to be sure of where you are headed. You might pass out off of 2


----------



## TheOrganic (Jul 8, 2010)

I know this is a little late but ive searching forums for cannabutter just for fun cause I just completed a batch and made cocoa rice krispy treats with it and used the same method as goldenganja and it is bomb diggity. Just as long as your thc butter doesnt go above 385 deg your good too go.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Right on. I love Ganja Goodies.


TheOrganic said:


> I know this is a little late but ive searching forums for cannabutter just for fun cause I just completed a batch and made cocoa rice krispy treats with it and used the same method as goldenganja and it is bomb diggity. Just as long as your thc butter doesnt go above 385 deg your good too go.


----------



## jjaewonn (Aug 14, 2010)

imnotme said:


> I
> 
> I tried that once. It tasted so gross that I could barely get it down. I use a crock pot for 12hrs. Stove top i would give it about 2 hrs.


i just did a half ounce and 2 sticks of butter and probably 5-6 cups of water, high for 2 hours and medium for 3. it came out like tar, from the fridge. and is really bitter.. nearly black in coulor.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

jjaewonn said:


> i just did a half ounce and 2 sticks of butter and probably 5-6 cups of water, high for 2 hours and medium for 3. it came out like tar, from the fridge. and is really bitter.. nearly black in coulor.


that doesnt sound all that great. let us know if it gets ya high.


----------



## fatburt (Oct 27, 2014)

9 hours on low in a crockpot......


----------



## spek9 (Oct 27, 2014)

Grind weed into powder, decarb on tinfoil in oven at 220 for 20-25 minutes, then put on low in crock pot for four hours.

I use 1 oz of good product (bud mostly) per 1 pound of butter (or coconut oil), and I don't use any water.

-spek


----------



## SmokeyMcPot209 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok it seems like i pretty much got tha recipe as every1, i simmer for 3 hrs after decarbing at 250 for 30 min. BUT i was curious(& Kevin kinda touched on it) on any1s ideas on taking tha finished butter n remelting it down & running a brand new batch of herb again. U think it would Help or Harm? U think itll be stronger or weaker? Or even do anything at all... any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## skepler (Dec 6, 2014)

SmokeyMcPot209 said:


> Ok it seems like i pretty much got tha recipe as every1, i simmer for 3 hrs after decarbing at 250 for 30 min. BUT i was curious(& Kevin kinda touched on it) on any1s ideas on taking tha finished butter n remelting it down & running a brand new batch of herb again. U think it would Help or Harm? U think itll be stronger or weaker? Or even do anything at all... any thoughts would be appreciated


I would guess there is a limit to what the butter can hold, I wouldn't use it to run a second batch of weed. At 1oz of buds or 2oz of trim per pound of butter, it is very strong. I like simmering with water overnight, and do the cheese cloth straining into a bowl which sits in the fridge to solidify. Two opposing holes cut into the edges of the solid butter allow the water to be poured off, and cold water can rinse out the bottom of the butter. I decarb mine at this point, 250°F for 25 minutes. My last batch of 4oz of trim to two pounds of butter yielded 1 1/2 lbs of butter that make 270 strong brownies, cookies or whatever you want to put it in. Roughly 2.5 grams of butter per dose.


----------



## Smerkel (Aug 15, 2015)

andar said:


> you dont even have to use water or boil it.... you can just melt the butter and throw the weed in a let it simmer for like 30 to 45 mins. i do this all the time and get extremely high and i dont even use kind bud just mid grade pot (around 10-14 grams per stick and usually add a small piece of another stick). but i use it immediatly. i strain it right into the baking dish and use it so i dont have to wait for it to seperate from the water. so if you are just going to use all the butter at once i would not use water. only do it that way if you are putting a lot of weed and butter together to make cannabutter for you to store and have on hand anytime you want to use it in the future.


I use water to capture all the impurities and dirt. The THC will go to the butter and the water separates from the butter and holds all the gross stuff. It looks like dirty fish tank water. You end up with a cleaner cannabutter and less carcinogens. It also prevents the butter from scorching or evaporating.


----------



## Smerkel (Aug 15, 2015)

andar said:


> did you strain it? did you burn it? it never tastes bad for me. there is no need to heat it that long. what is happening is the thc is jumping from the plant to the fat in the butter by way of heat. once it is in the fat its done...cooking it for hours and hours is going to have a very minimal effect on the outcome.


I tried that once. It tasted so gross that I could barely get it down. I use a crock pot for 12hrs. Stove top i would give it about 2 hrs.[/QUOTE]


imnotme said:


> I
> 
> I do 1/4 oz to 1 stick of butter for 10 hrs in a crock pot with water. 1/4 SLICE of my canna banana bread and you're autistic for about 6 hrs.


----------



## DShot4Twenty (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey guys. I've made my share of pot butter over the years. I just finished a batch about half an hour ago. You DO NOT need to boil the crap out of it for hours. Unless you want cookies that taste like plants that is. Especially if your using good bud. One oz per pound of butter unless it's shaky bud mix then use more. Use lots of water as it's just a medium to controll your heat. Bring it to a low rolling boil and let it simmer for 20-30 mins. All you really need is to wash the crystal off the bud and leaf. If you boil it for hours you get green butter and it tastes like plants. Let cool then refrigerate. Once cooled remove the butter and get BAKEing.


----------



## wilem38 (Mar 23, 2020)

Schotzky said:


> ive read a couple different things, to boil it for 24 hours, and to do it for an hour. ive alsoread boiling for 24 hours makes it bitter too. i mixed 2 cups water with a 1/4 oz of very potent nug and a stick and half of butter for one dozen batch of brownies.
> how long would you guys recommend boiling for, ill do it for a couple hours probly if i dont get any help.


I would stop boiling it now. (-:


----------



## SFnone (Mar 23, 2020)

I like to boil it for a couple of weeks, at LEAST.


----------

